# Red plastisol ink transferring on to white ink



## colleenm234 (Feb 16, 2016)

We've been having issues with our red plastisol ink smearing on to the white plastisol in after it has been cured properly. We thought it might have something to do with the flash over curing and causing issues with the red, but we found out that wasn't the issue either. Do you have any ideas what might be causing this problem? The red/white was directly printed on to the garment, which is a hoodie material. Thanks!


----------



## gardenhillemb (Oct 29, 2015)

If your inks are curing properly, they should not be able to "smear" at all. Check to make sure your cure temp and dwell times are sufficient to get all the way through the ink for a full cure.


----------

